
Free to use (250k views/month) Disqus alternative with no tracking - ahmetarslan
https://jointcomments.com
======
KajMagnus
250k free views is a lot? How are you looking to make money so you can sustain
such traffic?

There's something about "Earn JOINT tokens" — I suppose that's related to how
you'll make money. It'd be interesting to hear in a bit more detail?

Maybe that's also something people who visit the website, would want to be
explained in a bit more details? Maybe a "How it works" section — but focused
on how you and the blog owners make money together? (the current "how it
works" section is a bit unclear to me personally, too abstract)

A bit website feedback: I'd make the text in the "Platform Features" section
larger & thereby easier to read.

Can I ask how did you come up with the idea to create JointComments? And your
long term plans? :- ) Best wishes anyway

